

Ask HN: Best development language to launch a product in - vscore

I'm a non-technical entrepreneur and have previously launched a successful start-up and am working on a new company currently.<p>The product is going to be web based but is also going to have to interface with the financial industry and able to pull and interpret a good amount of data and metrics.<p>Not knowing much about the technical side, I was wondering what tips and languages would be recommended to look at as a starting point? I've been told both Rails and Python as two to look into and wanted people's thoughts. Thanks.
======
fauzias
I believe that there are no such a things as 'best' languages, things is what
suited you well, accumulated by the experiences, the conditions, the product
and the vision you'll made, one thing important to consider are also the
development timeline.. I believe technology being used does count, it's just
matter of the strategy and plan of what might you've been doing right now
(quoted from non-technical entrepeneur).

One more things, i myself are the opposite of what your conditions right now,
im technical entrepeneur, experiences for building product and such, but find
out that i need slightly more non-technical entrepeneur to cover things up.
sounds good things?

------
waxjar
I would go for node.js (basically server-side javascript) on the backend if
you're going to work with a lot of data. Both because it could be fun and is
especially good at handling lots of data quickly.

It would be possible to write the website itself in node.js as well.

